
Dart2js: new browsers can break deployed apps - stesch
https://code.google.com/p/dart/issues/detail?id=13285
======
stesch
You need to recompile your Dart apps from time to time until bug 13285 gets
fixed.

If you have an app deployed, it could break every day. You need to test it in
every new version of your supported browsers.

